# Herfing at the Ritz



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

This Thursday the 20th at the Pasadena Ritz-Carlton. We plan to meet up about 7:00pm. Remember to tell you are going to the bar to get the discount valet. We will be on the patio.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Larry, next time I'm out there I'm down to head to the Ritz!


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> Larry, next time I'm out there I'm down to head to the Ritz!


I look forward to the next time.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

sekoudog said:


> This Thursday the 20th at the Pasadena Ritz-Carlton. We plan to meet up about 7:00pm. Remember to tell you are going to the bar to get the discount valet. We will be on the patio.


Is this something you do on a regular basis??? I'm not too far from Pasadena.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Not as often as we would like, but we're working on it.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

calistogey said:


> Not as often as we would like, but we're working on it.


Sounds like the answer to the question...

Will you still love me when I'm dead? :r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

The Ritz ! 

NNNNNNNNIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

BP22 said:


> Is this something you do on a regular basis??? I'm not too far from Pasadena.


Yes. Check the threads. I have already posted the next one which will be held at the same place and time on August 3rd. My goal is too make this a standard--that is, a regualar bi-weekly event.


----------

